# 67 Upper Control Arm Rain Guard Question



## mgrablin (Sep 23, 2014)

Folks, I am refreshing a 67 Sedan and wish to install the OEM style inner fender well rain shields. From the looks of a mark in the dealer installed undercoat, it appears that the shields were placed on the outer side of the inner fender well with the staple bent end on the inside. Would also appreciate any helpful insights on the best method of bending the ends of the staples so they appear factory installed. I assume drilling two small holes is the best method to penetrate the fender well. Surprisingly there are no apparent prior holes in the inner fender well.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Are they out or in the car? Either way (just easier out) I have a little bit of a cheat for this. Get some softer stainless welding wire and clip your own "staples" out of it. The day judges get out calipers to measure staple diameter, I QUIT!! But seriously, close to the right size and easier to bend in such a short distance. And how to bend, I block the back side with a heavy body dolly and take an old flat blade driver with a notch ground in the end to get them started over, finish with a gentle tap from a clean mid size hammer. I too am surprised you don't see the OEM holes, but it is 2014. Easy to forget the several eras of muscle car renaissance periods and they could be "old" repros.


----------

